# [SOLVED] W32.Autoit.Obfus-1



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

I just found this via ClamWin and was wondering if it was a legitimate threat or if it was a false positive.

Thanks


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: W32.Autoit.Obfus-1*

Never mind. It was the UXTheme SP3 Patch I applied.


----------

